# Just ten minutes of cardio gives an hour of beneficial metabolic changes



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Just ten minutes of cardio gives an hour of beneficial metabolic changes Ten minutes of brisk exercise triggers metabolic changes that last at least an hour. The unfair news for panting newbies: The more fit you are, the more benefits you just might be getting. We all know that exercise and a good diet are [...]

*Read More...*


----------

